# Porcupine Mountains October 2020



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

I just booked backcountry sites in the porkys for the first week of October. I have a couple nights on mirror lake, then a couple nights on the big carp river. I will bring in my pack raft for mirror lake, then hike out and trade it in for waders and a couple surf fishing rods for the big carp. Has anyone fished either of these? I shouldnt have issues finding the stocked splake in mirror, I would really like to catch my fist coaster brookie at the big carp.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Sounds like a cool trip. Please let us know how the trip went and good luck.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

steelyspeed said:


> I just booked backcountry sites in the porkys for the first week of October. I have a couple nights on mirror lake, then a couple nights on the big carp river. I will bring in my pack raft for mirror lake, then hike out and trade it in for waders and a couple surf fishing rods for the big carp. Has anyone fished either of these? I shouldnt have issues finding the stocked splake in mirror, I would really like to catch my fist coaster brookie at the big carp.


Can't offer too much advice on the river but Mirror Lake is awesome, and you picked a good month to go. Only a few camping at that time of year, just watch out for squalls blowing off Superior. Weather can flip real quick there.

Color me green, I'm jealous.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Great


MichiFishy said:


> Can't offer too much advice on the river but Mirror Lake is awesome, and you picked a good month to go. Only a few camping at that time of year, just watch out for squalls blowing off Superior. Weather can flip real quick there.
> 
> Color me green, I'm jealous.


Great, thanks! Any experience fishing mirror? I had my best luck fall fishing for splake in copper harbor throwing husky jerks. Will bring in some worms too


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Noodle rod. 6 lb test. Fish Small spoons,spinners and flies. Mouth of carp, presque isle rivers. Won’t need surf rods. Maybe bring some fresh spawn. White crystal buggers , yellow panther Martin silver blades, red and gold little Cleo. Worked for me.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Grinnell said:


> Noodle rod. 6 lb test. Fish Small spoons,spinners and flies. Mouth of carp, presque isle rivers. Won’t need surf rods. Maybe bring some fresh spawn. White crystal buggers , yellow panther Martin silver blades, red and gold little Cleo. Worked for me.


I am a L MI fisherman to the core, it would kill me not to utilize all three lines  I plan to bring 2 surf rods rigged with spawn then do what you suggested. Ever catch any steelhead there in the fall?


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Got Brookies, pink salmon, steel. There will be coho and browns and maybe whitefish then too. Even a few Kings.


steelyspeed said:


> I am a L MI fisherman to the core, it would kill me not to utilize all three lines  I plan to bring 2 surf rods rigged with spawn then do what you suggested. Ever catch any steelhead there in the fall?


yes. On the gold and fluorescent red little Cleo. Several. Smaller fish- but gorgeous. 4- 5 lbs


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Big brookies destroy spawn bags on light line and a single shot.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Had most luck on Mirror with worms or small spinners. I didn't hike in a very extensive variety of tackle. 





steelyspeed said:


> Great
> 
> Great, thanks! Any experience fishing mirror? I had my best luck fall fishing for splake in copper harbor throwing husky jerks. Will bring in some worms too


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sounds like a great trip. You'll catch brookies for sure, not sure about the coasties.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks all! I will write up a report after the trip!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

steelyspeed said:


> Thanks all! I will write up a report after the trip!


What kind of pack raft do you have? I sure wish I would have had something to get me off shore last time.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

MichiFishy said:


> What kind of pack raft do you have? I sure wish I would have had something to get me off shore last time.


I have an aqua extreme commando, weighs 5.5 lbs and has a 350lb capacity. I should have bought one years ago. Really handy tool and expands opportunities on backpacking trips.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Surf fishing Superior is a blast. Bring plenty of peanut oil.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Surf fishing Superior is a blast. Bring plenty of peanut oil.


Agreed! Also hard to be beat butter sautéed salmonoid with garlic and lemon 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Be mindful of bears when you are hiking in the back country.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

PunyTrout said:


> Be mindful of bears when you are hiking in the back country.


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds like a very cool trip. Can’t wait to see the write up, hope you have a blast!


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

Give us a call at shop and ask for Nick. I have done that that trip a couple times and fished those spots.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

PunyTrout said:


> Be mindful of bears when you are hiking in the back country.


Have been thinking about this, out in back country the last few days, but vehicle type back country, not backpacking country. 

The above is sound advice, everywhere. It is why I clean fish on my tailgate - a 1/2 mile or so from where I am going to camp. Being ‘Bear Aware’ is always smart, even where there aren’t any Bears. One of my most annoying wildlife encounters was at a near-suburban State Park in Ohio. Raccoons tore up all sorts of possessions there. I think some people only think about wildlife problems when they are bravely venturing into pure designated Wilderness. 

The trick to eating fish at a camp site is to burn off the excess cooking oil and any bones - & rebuilding the fire to make sure it is not just smoldering oily fish bones.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Have been thinking about this, out in back country the last few days, but vehicle type back country, not backpacking country.
> 
> The above is sound advice, everywhere. It is why I clean fish on my tailgate - a 1/2 mile or so from where I am going to camp. Being ‘Bear Aware’ is always smart, even where there aren’t any Bears. One of my most annoying wildlife encounters was at a near-suburban State Park in Ohio. Raccoons tore up all sorts of possessions there. I think some people only think about wildlife problems when they are bravely venturing into pure designated Wilderness.
> 
> The trick to eating fish at a camp site is to burn off the excess cooking oil and any bones - & rebuilding the fire to make sure it is not just smoldering oily fish bones.


Yea I’m not too worried about it, I have been on a few backpack hunts out west in bear country. No matter where I go I hang food and cook away from where I sleep. Never had any issues with bears, but plenty of raccoons and chipmunks sneaking into my pack 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

The only time I've ever had a problem with black bears in Michigan was when I was in the porcupine mountains near Mirror Lake.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

PunyTrout said:


> The only time I've ever had a problem with black bears in Michigan was when I was in the porcupine mountains near Mirror Lake.


Ok, good to know! I would be going in there with a leftover Bergland bear tag but I would lose my 8 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> The only time I've ever had a problem with black bears in Michigan was when I was in the porcupine mountains near Mirror Lake.


Smart a..................


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Gordon Casey said:


> Smart a..................



I wasn't being flippant. It's the truth. We had a problem bear at our camp at Mirror Lake while on a week long backpacking trek through the Porkies.

Here's a link for some Summer reading for you:

https://www.amazon.com/True-Bear-Tales-Michigans-Peninsula/dp/0962366463

..."This author is a forest ranger in the Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. He has had lots of experience with 'Ursus Americanus' and his stories in this 3rd edition of "True Bear Tales" all tend to flow along the following plot line: wild black bears are lured to human habitations and camp grounds by the smell of food and/or garbage; they become accustomed to being fed and gradually lose their fear of humans; they turn into pests and occasionally harm a human who gets between them and their food; they have to be trapped and relocated...".


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

steelyspeed said:


> Yea I’m not too worried about it, I have been on a few backpack hunts out west in bear country. No matter where I go I hang food and cook away from where I sleep. Never had any issues with bears, but plenty of raccoons and chipmunks sneaking into my pack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman





PunyTrout said:


> The only time I've ever had a problem with black bears in Michigan was when I was in the porcupine mountains near Mirror Lake.


Only issue I ever had with a bear was in the Porkies too, at the mouth of the Little Carp. The "beautiful people" had not been careful with their food storage and some even caught suckers for it and put them "over there" to keep it away from their camp sites in the evening. "Over there" was maybe 100 yards away where the bear was standing with a fish in its mouth.

I think I would worry less in truly wild backcountry than I would in areas like the Porkies where a several month long parade of citiots may have habituated a bear or two to lose some of their natural fear, and associate people with an easy meal. FM


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

"A word to the wise is sufficient."


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> Only issue I ever had with a bear was in the Porkies too, at the mouth of the Little Carp. The "beautiful people" had not been careful with their food storage and some even caught suckers for it and put them "over there" to keep it away from their camp sites in the evening. "Over there" was maybe 100 yards away where the bear was standing with a fish in its mouth.
> 
> I think I would worry less in truly wild backcountry than I would in areas like the Porkies where a several month long parade of citiots may have habituated a bear or two to lose some of their natural fear, and associate people with an easy meal. FM


Some of the best times I've had in the forest. Have involved feeding bears.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> Some of the best times I've had in the forest. Have involved feeding bears.


With a rifle in your lap, it is a whole lot different than hiking three miles back to the car at sunset with a couple fish in your backpack. FM


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Only issue I've ever had with a bear in camp (so far) was at Mirror Lake many moons ago. Went right between the camp fire and our tent. Freaked the hell out of my buddy!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Richard Cranium said:


> Only issue I've ever had with a bear in camp (so far) was at Mirror Lake many moons ago. Went right between the camp fire and our tent. Freaked the hell out of my buddy!


Sounds like you survived ?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

steelyspeed said:


> Sounds like you survived ?


I didn't know anything about it. I was crashing in the tent and he was still sitting out by the fire. He screamed like a school girl and woke me up!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Richard Cranium said:


> I didn't know anything about it. I was crashing in the tent and he was still sitting out by the fire. He screamed like a school girl and woke me up!


Ha ha!! That's why I usually don't hangout outside my tent after dark when in bear or lion country. I would rather see their tracks the next morning


----------

